

Should HTML have a “max file size” attribute for input type=file? - edent
http://discourse.specifiction.org/t/maxium-file-size-for-upload/885

======
Acconut
No, I do not think this should be implemented. The proper way (in addition to
server-side validation, of course) is to utilize JavaScript in order to verify
the file's size. This solution also allows different maximum sizes for
different file types as one example in the discussion shows. Using JavaScript
also adds additional flexibility when trying to achieve custom error messages.
In general, I think the HTML specification is getting quite bloated these
days, but this is not the place to discuss this.

------
BinaryIdiot
I'm not sure this attribute makes sense. Yes you can specify a set of types to
only allow but this is then used in the file system's native browser to simply
filter files out and it clearly shows the user what it's looking for.

For file size there is no interface that shows you what your limit or
acceptable range is. In this case how do you notify the user they're trying to
upload more than they should? Do we then tie modals / messages to the file
input to handle the cases where a user selects something too big?

At least right now you can handle all of this via JavaScript. I think that may
make sense to continue versus adding additional attributes.

------
koichirose
I guess this wouldn't replace proper server side validation anyway, but it
would be a nice addition.

~~~
edent
Yeah, exactly. It just prevents people from uploading ridiculously large files
which have no hope of completing.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Well you can check file sizes in JavaScript before upload so you can do this
already.

------
TheLoneWolfling
This requires server-side validation _anyway_ , so I fail to see the point of
it.

You just know some less-than-stellar web developer is going to use it and not
use any proper server-side validation.

